# wammu - connecting a nokia 6230i via usb (dku2)

## 76062563

Hello,

I emerged 

```
*  app-mobilephone/wammu

      Latest version available: 0.9

      Latest version installed: 0.9

      Size of downloaded files: 80 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.cihar.com/gammu/wammu/

      Description: front-end for gammu (Nokia and others mobiles)

      License:     GPL-2 
```

in order to connect my pc to my nokia 6230i (via usb using a dku2 cable from nokia).

Wammu requires a device like

/dev/usb/tts/0

/dev/ttyS1

/dev/ttyUSB0

/dev/ttyUSB1

/dev/ttyACM0

/dev/ttyACM1

or

/dev/usb/tts/0

I don't have any of these devices. I modprobed usbserial and i also have

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y in the kernel.

dmesg only shows me my mmc-card which is addressed like an ordinary usb-mass-storagedevice (this one already works):

```
usb 2-5: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 17

scsi12 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 17

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: Nokia     Model: Nokia 6230i       Rev: 0000

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 04

SCSI device sdb: 2007041 512-byte hdwr sectors (1028 MB)

sdb: test WP failed, assume Write Enabled

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdb: 2007041 512-byte hdwr sectors (1028 MB)

sdb: test WP failed, assume Write Enabled

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb:

Attached scsi removable disk sdb at scsi12, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi12, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete
```

It seems that there is still missing a kernelmodule.

I would be glad if anybody can tell me which module could be missing.

Here is my current kernelconfig: http://jonny.thinkfactory.org/config

If you need more information feel free to ask  :Smile: 

greetings from germany,

Jonny

----------

## 76062563

*bump* sorry   :Embarassed: 

----------

## 76062563

*bump*

----------

## DawgG

it's always bad when posts aren't answered at all.

i don't know about the dku2-cable  but i've used my 6230i with gentoo with success with bluetooth and my old 6610 with a cable.

check some things first: have u got the original cable from nokia? because i have got a cheap generic one that uses the (very common) usb-to-serial-converter pl-2-something. to check, plug in the cable without the phone, as root, type

```
lsusb
```

my cable is shown like this: 

```
Bus 002 Device 004: ID 067b:2303 Prolific Technology, Inc. PL2303 Serial Port
```

i have enabled support for this specific chip in the kernel, you probably have to do that also (for ur chip).

if the chip is supported and the kernel runs /module is loaded, plug in the cable and check for /dev/tts/USB0, connect the phone and play around with the different settings in gammu/wammu (i don't know about those progs).

i think it's very possible that you cannot use (all functions of) ur phone that way - i tried my (cheap generic) cable and 6230i with gnokii, it just didn't work ( u never know what nokia may have changed internally); though my old phone 6610 worked perfectly that way.

if you got a couple of bucks left you could do all that with a cheap bluetooth-adapter; i just wrote the phonebook from my old phone to the computer (with cable) and then to the new one with bt (simcard too full and strange bugs). i can give u the relevant configs/settings for (x)gnokii and the related bluetooth-stuff (though it pretty simple). pictures and stuff you can transfer with the help of obex, there's some pretty nice and simple kde-stuff for that (you can use ur phone inside konqueror).

good luck getting the stuff to work!

----------

